# Vape King Northcliff - A new year, a new look!



## SlinX (5/1/16)

Hey everyone!

So we at Vape King Northcliff didn't have much of a break, instead we used the closed time to do some renovations! 

Stock may look a little low but that will be sorted very soon! 

For those of you that shop with us (and even those that don't), come check out the new shop, have a free cup of coffee and blow some clouds! 

We still have some work to do but we are almost there  

We hope you all had a great festive season and we wish everyone a great 2016!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Looks great @SlinX!
Congrats on the revamp and wishing you all the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/1/16)

That looks awesome, loving the colour scheme

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (7/1/16)

I popped in yesterday to have a gander, it's looking really cool and you get a nice selection of free coffee! What more reason do you need to visit? And Luke is a great guy, very friendly and knowledgeable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

